# New Partner to a Rodent Rescue!



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

I am so happy and excited to announce that I have become a partner to a Rat rescue that wanted to expand into mice! So, any babies that I produce and won't keep, will be given to loving homes and not end up as snake food! I am so happy and so relieved! 
I have rescued two little girl Ratties from them before, and they are so sweet!
I was so happy to educate, and enlighten the owner of the rescue about mice. We are so excited about this new development.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Awwwk, I'm glad you've had some good news and wish you all the luck


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm glad you have a partner!

PS: When breeding mice, make sure you thoroughly know that your mice are going to a good home. Make them fill out an adoption form or charge them something. Special mice can't go to just anyone. Before you breed, you might want to make sure you have enough homes for them before hand. I have a very large waiting list, if I didn't I won't breed as much.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind on this board, there are feeder breeders welcome here. I am not a feeder breeder, but my "spare" mice do go to my snakes. There is nothing wrong with being snake food. My snakes deserve good mice that ate healthy food and were treated well before being humanely put to sleep. So please don't assume snake food is a bad thing. 
Also unless you are breeding very small litters or very few per year, it will be harder than you think to rehome them. Only the show type mice seem to sell quickly and have waiting lists. Most pet mice do not, particularly the males. If you are truly interested in breeding...take the time to figure out WHY you want to breed and to learn about culling babies so that the mother mouse has a nice strong small litter and you have plenty of ways to rehome the babies. 
And last of all my advice, do not breed any "rescue" animals. It is unethical and just not something that should be bred. If you want to breed mice, get healthy young mice from good healthy sources.

Good Luck

www.masondixonrodents.com


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

So the rescue will be taking in your future baby mice? I'm surprised a rescue would agree to this as they ment to be taking in animals in need helping owners who can no longer keep there pets not being traders for breeders.

Sorry but I just don't think it's right for a breeder to be putting animals they have bred into rescues to rehome, weather mice, dogs or whatever it's the breeds responsibility to find homes for what they produce if they can't and can't find another use for them they should stop breeding.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have talked to the lady who is in charge of the "Rescue", she doesn't just take in rats that people doesn't want anymore, but was also told she is a breeder to. So some of my mice are going to her to, she's just making sure that the rats and mice are going to good homes instead of food. And yes I do agree on there are feeder breeders here considering some of my mice/rats do go to snakes too, but it is nice to know that they will be going to loving homes.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

So she isn't realy a rescue as such then, but it's good she vets people so hopefully they find good homes.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> So she isn't realy a rescue as such then, but it's good she vets people so hopefully they find good homes.


We yeah technically not a rescue, but she also takes in rats, mice, hamsters, and gerbils whose owners can no longer cared for them in hopes she can find them loving owners.
She also takes in sick animals and takes them to a vet. And you'd be surprized at how many people turn in pregnant or almost dying rats! She once got one in that was bleeding from it's lady parts. 
She does breed her rats, but mostly as a hobby for herself. She keeps most of the babies, or are given to family members who would prefer a baby rat.

I talked to her about taking in my unwanted mouse babies that I will not be using to continue my lines. I have the ability to cull, but I dont have snakes and no body I know has them either. 
So I was at a loss of what to do with them other than sell them myself as feeders. But she told me that she will take them in.
So We decided that I will no longer be breeding my mice for her rescue, but will be offering my services in caring for the mice that she adopts out. 
After my litters, I can no longer give her my baby mice, but as a starter, i am surrendering some.
She mainly "hired" me to take pictures of the adoptable rats for her website and to help care for and educate her on the mice that come into her rescue. 
I am happy to say that after I came on as a partner and started to take pictures, she's adopted out a large amount of rats in such a short time. 5 in one night!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Marlimoo55 said:


> And you'd be surprized at how many people turn in pregnant or almost dying rats!


This is horrible, but doesn't surprise me at all. I've had rodents and rabbits since I was a few years old, and I've heard about this often. It breaks my heart every single time, but it's as if people panic when they suddenly end up with a pregnant pet that shouldn't have been pregnant - in some cases they bought it from the pet shop, being told it was male - or when they get seriously ill. Some people don't even imagine it possible that their pets can fall ill. Hell, I know of people who think that indoors cats can't get sick, because they're always indoors. Countless of times I've read about, heard about, or talked to people who didn't read up on info about the animal they planned on getting, and thus ended it a bad situation. And I don't know how many times I've asked people to please not trust pet shops. Some of them are fine, sure, and sometimes you will run into a person in a pet shop who actually knows what they're talking about (I've worked in one myself), but you can't know for sure. Whatever information people get on a pet, and whomever it is from, they should always double check it. It can be crucial.

I wish to one day have a small rescue myself, but it takes up a lot of time and space. So lots of respect and good luck to you and your new partner.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Marlimoo55 said:
> 
> 
> > And you'd be surprized at how many people turn in pregnant or almost dying rats!
> ...


Yes! It's so sad! I understand the panic of getting an animal that is pregnant that wasn't supposed to be! It's sad really. A Lot of the previous owners of these rats will turn in the mother and her pinkies and then ask for the mother back! I find that completely distasteful. 
And many of these poor animals also come from people who have over 100 pet rats and gave her a few to make room for more. It's so crazy sometimes. 
She takes in a lot of "mean" rats too. She rehabilitates them and most end up the cuddliest pets ever. She's only ever once come across an animal that showed extreme aggression that she could not help. She currently keep this rat as a pet (bc she wont give it away) and is taking it up to a vet two hours away that will neuter the animal. That way it can't breed and pass on aggression and hopefully will calm down.  She's awesome and runs it all out of her home.

I wish you all the luck in the world for your future rescue! It's such a wonderful cause and you are such a lovely person to consider it!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So she is not a rescue...she is a private pet store or a animal flipper. Sorry...but I can't think that is a good idea. If you breed, its your responsibilities to either find your own good homes for your extras, or cull them humanely. Take responsibility for your own actions as a breeder.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

candycorn said:


> So she is not a rescue...she is a private pet store or a animal flipper. Sorry...but I can't think that is a good idea. If you breed, its your responsibilities to either find your own good homes for your extras, or cull them humanely. Take responsibility for your own actions as a breeder.


Sorry, but I would have to agree with CandyCorn... you need to know where your mice are going to track them better. There are many other reasons that this isn't "ideal". LOL can you tell I'm not trying to be blunt.


----------

